# display 7 segmentos



## Albarion (Abr 8, 2008)

buenas compañeros soy nuevo en el foro y este es mi problema. 
necesito encontrar el datasheet¿? de un display de 7 segmentos DA03 el problema es que cuando lo busco, no esta de solo un display si no que todos los que encuentro dual, y yo necesito este porque me quede sin display y se agoto el anodo comun, ye ste fue el unico que encontre fue este, espero me puedan ayudar. Enserio me urge.
de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## pepechip (Abr 9, 2008)

hola
Yo nunca he necesitado el datasheet de un display. Se tarda menos tiempo el coger con la fuente de alimentacion con una  resistencia y probar todas las patillas para saber su configuracion.


----------

